# Estimated destination drive time



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I gotta give credit where credit is due.

For the past 2 days my Lyft pings has included "Estimated XX minute drive" on the ping screen.

I have not seen any threads about this, am I in beta test mode perhaps?

Now I can see about how long of a drive I have ahead of me, after pickup that is. I love it!! Best thing Lyft has done for me in years!


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I gotta give credit where credit is due.
> 
> For the past 2 days my Lyft pings has included "Estimated XX minute drive" on the ping screen.
> 
> ...


Right?! I remember when they used to show the actual destination...the good ol' Days

Yea, I posted about this a few days ago. It is beta for platinum rewards.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I am platinum and am not seeimg it...my market is Las Vegas. Hopefully it'll show here soon..


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

It should be available to anyone that has platinum standing. See thread below

uberpeople.net/threads/estimated-ride-time.259216/


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yup, seen several threads about it here.. 
Guess i gotta up my game and get to platinum..

....does anyone know how many rides it takes to get to platinum? I think I’m at alumnimum or something right now.


----------



## Kaal (Mar 12, 2018)

600 rides over three months then 200 per month to keep it. Or something along those lines.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

I average 30 rides per week with Lyft except when they offer a guarantee. Hitting the 90% typically isn't worth it. Use Lyft to stay busy when uber is slow.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The nice thing is you don't have to hit the 90% to be Platinum on Lyft. So treat it just like Uber and either hit the rides or don't.


----------



## Zume (May 9, 2018)

Like my discussion about en route stops being gold mine for the platform, so is this.

For example, if everyone knew it was a base ride beforehand, and a majority of drivers would ignore it, LFYT could take the rider to a different screen and say that due to supply/demand the ride is no longer available at this price.

We recommend that you offer $X for the ride. 

In that scenario everyone wins. Driver makes more, LYFT makes more and rider still pays less than taxi.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> I am platinum and am not seeimg it...my market is Las Vegas. Hopefully it'll show here soon..


It's in Vegas.


Zume said:


> Like my discussion about en route stops being gold mine for the platform, so is this.
> 
> For example, if everyone knew it was a base ride beforehand, and a majority of drivers would ignore it, LFYT could take the rider to a different screen and say that due to supply/demand the ride is no longer available at this price.
> 
> ...


There's another scenario if too many drivers refuse base rides, they may eliminate this feature.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

So does this mean no more seeing PT on the ping? Or do they fit both pieces of info onto the ping screen?



lubi571 said:


> It's in Vegas.


Hmmm, I am in Vegas and am still not seeing it.. Hopefully soon..


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

They are probably gonna get rid of prime time just to show you this mess.

Trust me, they'll still charge the prime time to the customer!


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

beezlewaxin said:


> So does this mean no more seeing PT on the ping? Or do they fit both pieces of info onto the ping screen?
> 
> Hmmm, I am in Vegas and am still not seeing it.. Hopefully soon..


I haven't had a ride with PT and this new feature yet so I can't answer your question accurately It's in small print on top of the app and it wouldn't hide or cover PT percentage in my opinion. If that changes I will post.
I don't know what the criteria is for this feature. Stay safe good luck.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> They are probably gonna get rid of prime time just to show you this mess.
> 
> Trust me, they'll still charge the prime time to the customer!


What mess? What are you talking about????


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I still have never seen this feature and I've been Platinum all year and most of last year.

Can someone please post a scree7nshot of this feature in action? If you're seeing it listed in the Platinum Rewards please post a screenshot of that too.

Thanks!


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

beezlewaxin said:


> So does this mean no more seeing PT on the ping? Or do they fit both pieces of info onto the ping screen?


If it is prime time, or special pax pickup instructions, then they take precedence, because there is only one line allotted to any type of message so you don't get both at the same time on any ping.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> If it is prime time, or special pax pickup instructions, then they take precedence, because there is only one line allotted to any type of message so you don't get both at the same time on any ping.


They actually have this functionality in beta testing. The screen is a bit different but shows primetime%, line/regular lyft, pax rating, time to pickup and estimated ride time. You have to be Platinum and have 90% AR and in certain markets.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mista T said:


> I gotta give credit where credit is due.
> 
> For the past 2 days my Lyft pings has included "Estimated XX minute drive" on the ping screen.
> 
> ...


This was offered to high volume drivers in my app. But I can't/won't do enough trips to qualify.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

This would be awesome!


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> They actually have this functionality in beta testing. The screen is a bit different but shows primetime%, line/regular lyft, pax rating, time to pickup and estimated ride time. You have to be Platinum and have 90% AR and in certain markets.


Now that you mention it, I did see that once, but I thought it was a glitch

lol and now that I think more, then I started passing on bad rides.....AR <90%


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Here are some samples.

Unfortunately, only one line shows at a time, so if there is any other message they want to post, it overrides the important stuff.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I do no believe I would make the estimated ride time with Savannah.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

It was great while it lasted. Not surprised that they eliminated it here.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

lubi571 said:


> It was great while it lasted. Not surprised that they eliminated it here.


this is disturbing. can you explain more?
like did this happen to all drivers in las Vegas or are you speaking for your own experience? when did this happen and how did u learn about it?


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Dropking said:


> this is disturbing. can you explain more?
> like did this happen to all drivers in las Vegas or are you speaking for your own experience? when did this happen and how did u learn about it?


I'm in RI and have had this "estimated time" feature for months. It's great for cherry pickers but they immediately took away all power driver bonuses. In my market you only need to maintain 400 rides per month. But the best thing about being a platinum driver is the $.50 fuel rewards off per gallon of gas. I'm saving about $7-$10 per fill up. Which is HUGE as a full timer. Saving about $50 per week or $200 per month.
One more thing, if you get a primetime request the primetime % overrides the estimated time.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

Dropking said:


> this is disturbing. can you explain more?
> like did this happen to all drivers in las Vegas or are you speaking for your own experience? when did this happen and how did u learn about it?


They sent out a message about a week ago that they were going to end it on the 20th of August. I had it for my first few rides this morning and then it disappeared. I don't know about other drivers but the message implied the whole area. Optimizing time and income is much better than the 50 cents per gallon (for me more like 17 cents based on were I buy and the Shell price) . Of course using both is optimal.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Welp, I no longer have this feature anymore. Was great while it lasted. My cherry picking was @ an all time high!


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

1: Lyft reads this forum. All this talk about cherry picking is probably part of the problem. 

2: IT WAS THE BEST NON PAY RELATED FEATURE they had and they took it away. That SUCKS. Cancellation is gonna go THROUGH THE ROOF in NYC and it's already super high. 
Good job. The customers will be left MORE often. And complaining MORE about cancellation fees.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Yup. I'm not seeing it anymore either.

I figured it would go away when I lost my platinum status, but they are 11 days early!

Which brings up another point... communication with drivers is shit at Lyft.


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)




----------

